# feeding peacocks and haps



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

Been told open water Malawians prefer a more protein based diet however i am mixing it up a bit with

HIKARI-CICHLID-EXCEL it has a picture of peacocks on the front to be fair google it but not haps will it hurt if i make this their main meal for the haps?

JBL-Novo Tanganjika (been told to get these flakes as theyre better for the haps then the malawi mix this contains more protein) what do you think of this?)

Mysis shrimp around 3 cubes a day once a day

mainly would like to know if the more vegi pellets are going to do them harm?

thats it!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No harm will be done. I'd do the mysis maybe only once/week.

When your current foods run out, check into alternatives with better ingredients.


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

thx what do you think is the best for them im in england by the way


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

New life spectrum is available in the UK. It's a great all around food.


----------

